# Papa John's 50% off coupon code



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys, came across this and wanted to share, coupon code SUMMER50 on papajohns.com gets your 50% off your order til 8/12


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm going to try this tonight...... THANKS!


----------

